# Cwd



## Gabby (May 12, 2010)

Hello

A few people have suggested that I sign up for the e-mail list on CWD and I've tried to subscribe but every time it says that my subscription request has been received and will soon be acted upon, but I 've not heard anything or received any e-mails.

Any help or suggestions welcome

Gabby


----------



## bev (May 12, 2010)

Hi Gabby, if you send my your email address via a private message I will get you joined up.Be prepared for your inbox to get full though!Bev


----------



## Gabby (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Bev, i've sent you my e-mail via private message.


----------



## bev (May 13, 2010)

You have been signed up now so should see some emails coming through. If you want to reply just click on 'reply all'. Bev


----------



## Gemma444 (May 14, 2010)

Hya gabby 

welcome to the forum, will also see you on the list. 

gem x


----------



## gewatts (May 14, 2010)

Hi Gabby - I'm Gabi too but spelt different. I'm on the CWD list as well - look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## Heidi (May 16, 2010)

I've had the same problem - joined up but haven't heard a thing!


----------



## bev (May 16, 2010)

Heidi said:


> I've had the same problem - joined up but haven't heard a thing!



If you send my your email via pm I will get you joined up - I will also ask the 'boss' why this is happening!Bev


----------



## Becca (May 16, 2010)

bev said:


> If you send my your email via pm I will get you joined up - I will also ask the 'boss' why this is happening!Bev



I wonder if you are signing up to the newsletter which is on the right hand side of the sign up page instead of scrolling down for the subscription to join the mailing list.  I only say this because a friend of mine thought she had signed up to CWD but had in fact only signed up to the newsletter...


----------



## Heidi (May 17, 2010)

Ah! Becca, you might be right...

I'll give that a go and if I still have no luck I'll pm you, Bev.

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi (May 17, 2010)

That's worked!


----------

